# officlal Lakers vs Celtics NBA Finals thread.



## elvis (May 22, 2010)

who ya takin?


----------



## Modbert (May 22, 2010)

Celtics in six, five if Rondo keeps it up.


----------



## Zander (May 23, 2010)

Lakers.


----------



## Dante (May 23, 2010)

elvis said:


> who ya takin?



I'm takin' the Celtics will end up playing the Lakers.

big fights in LA over who they want the Lakers to be playing against.


----------



## Paulie (May 23, 2010)

After the Bruins collapse, this thread is funny.


----------



## Zander (May 23, 2010)

Paulie said:


> After the Bruins collapse, this thread is funny.



The Celtics are not going to lose 4 straight, sorry. They are going to play the Lakers in the finals, and then collapse!!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 23, 2010)

Lakers in 6......We've got a score to settle.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 23, 2010)

Dante said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > who ya takin?
> ...


The only ones fighting are the bandwagoners. We true fans know who we want. Bring on the clover!......We've got somethin' for 'em!


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 23, 2010)

Paulie said:


> After the Bruins collapse, this thread is funny.



I'd find myself slapping the Coach of the Bruins that very night after Game 7..

How can you go 3-0 in a Series and then just drop it?


----------



## random3434 (May 23, 2010)

The Celtics are the only team I like in Mass, because of Indiana's own Larry Bird. Ya all had him for while, but he's ours for life now! 


Plus, if it's one thing Pacer fans hate, are the Lakers. Just like Colts fans hate the Pats.

So, my vote is 



GO CELTICS!


----------



## Zander (May 23, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



I don't know anyone who's fighting about who the Lakers play in the finals>  The Lakers will  beat ANY team in the Eastern Conference in a 7 game series.  The Celtics make it that much better......


----------



## Zander (May 23, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> The Celtics are the only team I like in Mass, because of Indiana's own Larry Bird. Ya all had him for while, but he's ours for life now!
> 
> 
> Plus, if it's one thing Pacer fans hate, are the Lakers. Just like Colts fans hate the Pats.
> ...



Good luck! (you're gonna need it this time!) 

Anyone that cares about basketball wants this match-up. The Celtics have won 17 championships and the Lakers have 15. These teams have met 11 times in the finals, this will be the 12th.

Yes Sports Fans - It's gonna be "Showtime" versus "Gang Green" again.....it doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 23, 2010)

Zander said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > The Celtics are the only team I like in Mass, because of Indiana's own Larry Bird. Ya all had him for while, but he's ours for life now!
> ...


This year. we've got the equalizer that was missing two years ago, that would be Ron Artest!....As much as I loved Trevor A., Artest brings that certain defensive prowess that was missing in their last series.

No matter what, this will be another classic series for the record books!


----------



## Dante (May 23, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



You do?  Famous last words.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 23, 2010)

Dante said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Says the nimrod who actually thinks "stupider' is a word.

Christ, if ya' had a brain you'd be dangerous. To yourself!


----------



## elvis (May 23, 2010)

stupider - Wiktionary


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Celtics in five.  Rondo is too good.  He's playing with three sure fire first ballot hall of famers and yet he is the acknowledged leader of the team.  The way he played last night redefines how the position of point guard ought to be played.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Celtics in five.  Rondo is too good.  He's playing with three sure fire first ballot hall of famers and yet he is the acknowledged leader of the team.  The way he played last night redefines how the position of point guard ought to be played.


Rondo is coming into his own, most definitely. But he won't be penetetrating at will on the Lakers bigs the way he is with Orlando. Plus, he's got a cagey veteran in Fisher to deal with, who's been through the wars. Just look at what the great Steve Nash is going through right now.

Plus, we have the best player in the game, Kobe Bryant. Kobe's been waiting two years for this. He won't be denied.

Garnett is the only sure fire first ballot hall of famer on that team. You don't just walk into the HOF.

Pierce flashing gang signs wil be remembered by the voters. Low class moves do not bode well in voting.

It's going to be a great series.....Lakers in six.


----------



## sm232 (May 23, 2010)

Phoenix giving Lakers all they have right now...


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Celtics in five.  Rondo is too good.  He's playing with three sure fire first ballot hall of famers and yet he is the acknowledged leader of the team.  The way he played last night redefines how the position of point guard ought to be played.
> ...



wanna bet?


----------



## Zander (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...


*When* the Lakers and Celtics Tip off their series, I would be happy to make a wager.  How much did you have in mind?


----------



## maineman (May 23, 2010)

Zander said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



$100 enough, or do you want to lose even more?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2010)

The Lakers suck. 

Cobey can suck my sweaty ball-sack.


----------



## Zander (May 23, 2010)

maineman said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...


 
Are you on welfare?


----------



## Modbert (May 23, 2010)

Looks like the Lakers still have to get past the Suns.


----------



## elvis (May 23, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Looks like the Lakers still have to get past the Suns.



and they will.


----------



## Modbert (May 23, 2010)

elvis said:


> and they will.



Dunno about that. If the Suns somehow come back though, I got Celtics in five.


----------



## elvis (May 23, 2010)

Modbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > and they will.
> ...



while we're at it, if Orlando comes back, who ya gonna take in the finals?


----------



## Modbert (May 23, 2010)

elvis said:


> while we're at it, if Orlando comes back, who ya gonna take in the finals?



Whoever wins the Western Conference. If Orlando somehow came back, they'd be exhausted. Difference between Bruins and Celtics though is that the Bruins had came back from two down in two games of the three they won to win. Celtics have just been simply dominating.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 23, 2010)

Lakers are a bunch of goddamn robots and they have a Zen master for a coach.


----------



## elvis (May 23, 2010)

Modbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > while we're at it, if Orlando comes back, who ya gonna take in the finals?
> ...



Magic aren't coming back and neither are the suns.


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

Zander said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



no.  I get a paycheck from YOU every month.  thanks. I proposed a simple friendly wager.   so do you want to put any money on the lakers-celtics series or do you just want to sit around and bullshit?

To BOTH of you, there will be no betting of money on the board. You can bet avatars and sigs, but not real $$. Thank you. -EZ


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2010)

maineman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...


Sure!......But I don't bet money with lib's. Lib's don't pay their bills, let alone bets.

If the celtics win, i'll come up here and give them the props they would deserve. Same goes for you if the Lakers win.

Eh?


----------



## maineman (May 24, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



absolutely.  I will give them their props now... the Lakers are a hell of a good team.  Kobe is, I think, the most talented athlete in the entire league.  I happen to believe that the celtics have pulled it all together in an unbelievable way since the middle of the Cleveland series and Rondo is playing at a level I would not have imagined possible.  If they lose to the Lakers, it will be because LA executed better and found a way to limit Rondo's effectiveness, IMO.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2010)

maineman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...


Cool!.....Same goes for the Celts!....I've been saying all year they are the best in the east. I'm not buying into the Lebron hype......The best two teams will playing in the finals, and that is the way it should be......Although, the Lakers are still in a series. The Suns did a good job last night. As a life long NBA fan, I know it isn't over until it's over. That's why they play seven games. The Suns aren't the Magic. They aren't just going to lay down and Die. The Magic, and especially Van Gundy should be ashamed. Never have I seen a coach give up on his team at halftime in GAME 1......Never have I seen a team completely give up the way the Magic did on saturday......Howard's Superman?..........LMAO!


----------



## alkin (May 24, 2010)

Lakers will finally have something to prove if they play the Celtics


----------



## alkin (May 24, 2010)

Orlando last year was nothing but a breeze


----------



## alkin (May 24, 2010)

and with the way Celtics are playing, I think they are the favorites


----------



## Dante (May 24, 2010)

Will the Lakers shit the bed?


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

ah, bets for money are not allowed on here


and this thread is jumping the gun, BIG TIME

the Celtics still need 1 more win, and the Lakers still need 2


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> ah, bets for money are not allowed on here
> 
> 
> and this thread is jumping the gun, BIG TIME
> ...



yeah but orlando has no heart.  and the Lakers will play better in games four and five.


----------



## Dante (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> ah, bets for money are not allowed on here
> 
> 
> and this thread is jumping the gun, BIG TIME
> ...



The Celtics will get 1. The fate of the Lakers is debatable.


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

Dante said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ah, bets for money are not allowed on here
> ...



it's celtics/lakers.  all there is to it.


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ah, bets for money are not allowed on here
> ...


1 game at a time


----------



## Dante (May 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I hope so, but after Sunday my faith has been shaken---in the myth of the Lakers.


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

Dante said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



lakers were tired.  they won't be tired in Game 4.


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

Dante said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ah, bets for money are not allowed on here
> ...


i'd love to see the Suns beat the Lakers though
not likely to happen, but i would LOVE it


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



you're not hoping to get a chance to beat LA?


----------



## Dante (May 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



tired?


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


it would be much more fun for the Suns to win, with all the anti-AZ crap coming out of LA


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



oh!   I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

Time for a slaughter.


----------



## Dante (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



not likely? people would have said that early Sunday too. 

I have a mind to go over to the Staples Center and sell tissue.


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

Dante said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


toward the end, they seemed to be just standing around on defense.  they will be more tenacious in Game 4.


----------



## Dante (May 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



considering how highly paid they are, they'd better be.


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

What's the over/under Orlando loses by? 20?


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


that wasnt "tired" that was "lack of heart"


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> What's the over/under Orlando loses by? 20?


for tonight?


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



well, I expected the suns to have more heart than the lakers, since they were down 2-0.  which is why I am so disgusted with the Orlando Magic.


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> for tonight?



Yep.


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > for tonight?
> ...


i doubt it will be over 20 points


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



you're assuming orlando has heart.  it'll be fun to watch.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 24, 2010)

I'm not a great big basketball fan.  I liked the Celtics when Larry Bird was playing.  Now, not so much.  I figure the Lakers will take it all.


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...


i just think it will be a closer game tonight
and so far, it is


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> i just think it will be a closer game tonight
> and so far, it is



I keep hearing them remark about how well Orlando is doing. Considering how they played the first three games, doesn't take much to play better.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 24, 2010)

The Lakers will make their adjustments. That's what a seven game series is all about. There's a reason why Jackson has never lost a seven game series after going ahead 2-0.....He's  a great coach, with a great staff!

But like I said, the Suns aren't going to just lay down and die. Unlike Orlando, they've got heart!


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

Christopher with the Tequila commercial.  Sweet.


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

bad move by howard hitting garnett in the face.  the momentum seems to be shifting.


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> bad move by howard hitting garnett in the face.  the momentum seems to be shifting.


yup


----------



## elvis (May 24, 2010)

orlando... bunch of sandbagging motherfuckers.


----------



## Modbert (May 24, 2010)

Orlando is not going to get every call under the sun next game. Garnett and Rondo are not going to do nothing, again. Orlando is not going to hit every single three.

This series is done in five, six at best.


----------



## Zander (May 25, 2010)

Kiss of death for lakers....


> President Barack Obama is projecting a Los Angeles Lakers win in the NBA finals.
> 
> Obama told TNT in an interview that he&#8217;s been surprised by Boston, but believes Kobe Bryant(notes), Pau Gasol(notes) and coach Phil Jackson would be too much for the Celtics.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;ve got to go with the Lakers again,&#8221; Obama said. &#8220;I think Gasol may be the best big man in the league right now. He&#8217;s different from Dwight Howard(notes), but he&#8217;s (got) unbelievable footwork, speed, savvy, he&#8217;s playing magnificently.


 Everything the Unicorn Rainbow King touches turns to shit........


----------



## elvis (May 25, 2010)

Zander said:


> Kiss of death for lakers....
> 
> 
> > President Barack Obama is projecting a Los Angeles Lakers win in the NBA finals.
> ...



it'd be great if the suns won the next two games, then.


----------



## Modbert (May 25, 2010)

Don't blame the Lakers epic failure on Obama. They just stunk up the joint twice in a row. 

Like I said, it's a series.


----------



## elvis (May 25, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Don't blame the Lakers epic failure on Obama. They just stunk up the joint twice in a row.
> 
> Like I said, it's a series.



doesn't boston have a game tomorrow night?  hmm.  flyers, celtics.....


----------



## Modbert (May 25, 2010)

elvis said:


> doesn't boston have a game tomorrow night?  hmm.  flyers, celtics.....



They do, but don't count on a comeback.

It took Orlando:

Overtime
32 points from Howard
Rondo not showing up
Garnett not showing up
Celtics turning over the ball for no reason
And the bench not showing up.

It's done, tomorrow night.


----------



## DiveCon (May 25, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Don't blame the Lakers epic failure on Obama. They just stunk up the joint twice in a row.
> 
> Like I said, it's a series.


he stuck his nose in it

he OWNS it now


btw, the Lakers had a 2-0 series lead before he made his prediction
LOL


----------



## elvis (May 25, 2010)

Modbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't boston have a game tomorrow night?  hmm.  flyers, celtics.....
> ...



if they lose tomorrow night, it suddenly becomes interesting.


----------



## elvis (May 25, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Don't blame the Lakers epic failure on Obama. They just stunk up the joint twice in a row.
> ...



yeah i hope they lose a total of four in a row.


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2010)

The Unicorn Rainbow King is the kiss of death......seriously, the Lakers may just lose this now........ 

Of course if they do lose, it won't be Obama's fault....











 it will be because of BOOOOOOOSH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Modbert (May 26, 2010)

That would work out nicely, except Obama did pick the NCAA Men's Basketball Champion correctly last year.

I do hope the Suns win though. Easier opponent for Boston.


----------



## elvis (May 26, 2010)

Modbert said:


> That would work out nicely, except Obama did pick the NCAA Men's Basketball Champion correctly last year.
> 
> I do hope the Suns win though. Easier opponent for Boston.



or orlando.


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2010)

Modbert said:


> I do hope the Suns win though. Easier opponent for Boston.




Really?  I have family all over Boston. They'd like nothing better than a chance to beat the best team in the league. Beating the Suns would be like winning by forfeit.....fuck that shit! Bring on the Lake Show!!!!  

Celtics/Lakers = Old School Classic - ratings blockbuster.  
Celtics/Suns = ratings disaster- Charles Barkley bloviating....bleck!! .


----------



## elvis (May 26, 2010)

Zander said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope the Suns win though. Easier opponent for Boston.
> ...



I agree. I've never liked the "easier opponent" deal.  When I followed the NBA as a Bulls fan back in the day, I always wanted the Knicks.  wouldn't have been right any other way. it'd have been almost like cheating.  
plus, Boston vs the lakers is a tradition.


----------



## Modbert (May 26, 2010)

Missing: Celtics Defense.

Please return to the Lost & Found ASAP.


----------



## Modbert (May 26, 2010)

Here's hoping Boston can finish it out in Boston for Game 6.


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2010)

Looks like Orlando and Phoenix both decided to make it a series.........


----------



## elvis (May 26, 2010)

holy momentum shift.


----------



## Dante (May 26, 2010)

elvis said:


> holy momentum shift.



See? The big mo was there last week. You just had a spell, is all.

http://www.nba.com/games/20100526/BOSORL/gameinfo.html


----------



## Zander (May 27, 2010)

The Lakers take control!!!!


----------



## elvis (May 27, 2010)

Zander said:


> The Lakers take control!!!!



for now.


----------



## Zander (May 28, 2010)

elvis said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > The Lakers take control!!!!
> ...



I don't think PHX will recover from this one. .....


----------



## Modbert (May 28, 2010)

Gino Time!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq735JR4hkI&feature=related]YouTube - GINO![/ame]


----------



## elvis (May 29, 2010)

well it's officially official now.


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> well it's officially official now.



Yes it is!! I am looking forward to this series.


----------



## elvis (May 29, 2010)

Zander said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > well it's officially official now.
> ...



me too


----------



## Zander (Jun 4, 2010)

The Lakers DOMINATED the Celtics in game 1.  It wasn't even close either.  The Celtics never showed up, they fell behind early and never caught up.  

Phil Jackson's record in playoff series after winning game 1....   47-0 
OUCH!!! Deal with it. 


Good Luck Sunday  - I will be there!! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## rikules (Jun 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> who ya takin?



i meant to post this before the series started;

lakers in 5

I'm a celtics fan but I think;

a. kobe REALLY WANTS IT more than the celtics do

b. the lakers REALLY WANT IT more than the celtics do

c. pierce, allen and garnett are a little too old and inconsistant

d. the backup role players are too inconsistant


if the celts, as a team, play their absolute best in 4 games then they could pull it out.

but I don't see that happening.

they could win 1
they might win 2...

but that's it.


----------



## rikules (Jun 4, 2010)

Zander said:


> The Lakers DOMINATED the Celtics in game 1.  It wasn't even close either.  The Celtics never showed up, they fell behind early and never caught up.
> 
> Phil Jackson's record in playoff series after winning game 1....   47-0
> OUCH!!! Deal with it.
> ...



the next game is sunday, not saturday.

I agree with you that the lakers will win it...

however

1 game does not a series make.

MANY times we've seen team A dominate team B in 1 game and then turn around and be dominated in the next.


----------



## Zander (Jun 4, 2010)

rikules said:


> MANY times we've seen team A dominate team B in 1 game and then turn around and be dominated in the next.



Not this time.  Lakers will go up 2-0 after Sunday. The Celtics are a great franchise, but this is not their year.


----------



## Zander (Jun 4, 2010)

rikules said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > who ya takin?
> ...



Impressive     why not wait until the series is over, THEN post your pick?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 5, 2010)

Zander said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > MANY times we've seen team A dominate team B in 1 game and then turn around and be dominated in the next.
> ...



If you were truly sure of that, you wouldn't watch.  You wouldn't get a little anxious when the Lakers are down 6 at the half on Sunday.  You wouldn't have gotten excited when Ron Artest made that game winning shot.  In fact, if you and the Lakers were sure, the games wouldn't be close like they are.  Hell, Bynum could go down and the Celtics could win the next 3.  It isn't impossible.  Rasheed Wallace might step up.  He's done it before.  Rondo might turn back into Robin from Batman & Robin.  If he turns into that guy, it could spell trouble.  But Gasol is playing well.  I liked him better when he was soft.  Odom isn't playing well.  But I'm sure he will.  I'm happy for Artest.  He needs a ring.  I think he's crazy and maybe a championship will help his confidence and give him a sense of pride and accomplishment.  I can't help root for Artest.  But Ray Allen and Paul Pierce aren't stepping up.  And Boston's bigs aren't hanging with the Lakers Bigs.

But Kobe Bryant has finally hit the point in his career where he can absolutely be compared to Michael Jordan.  Just the last 3 years alone he has reached the Finals.  I used to hate on Kobe but no longer.  Sure I hope the Lakers lose, just like I rooted against the Bulls.  But that didn't mean I didn't appreciate watching Jordan.  I just like rooting for the underdog.  But Kobe, I am now truly a fan.  You have proved yourself beyond a shadow of a doubt.  Big shots at the end of the game?  You or Jordan?  I would gladly pick either of you.  And you did it without Shaq.


----------



## elvis (Jun 6, 2010)

what is it with Laker fans leaving early.  Don't they know anything can happen?   What a bunch of shit.  I bet Echo remembers this....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9obaCnRR0jk]YouTube - 1995 IND NYK Game 1 (9 of 9)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Jun 6, 2010)

Tied it up. Now to hopefully take least 2 of 3 in Boston.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 6, 2010)

elvis said:


> what is it with Laker fans leaving early.  Don't they know anything can happen?   What a bunch of shit.  I bet Echo remembers this....
> 
> YouTube - 1995 IND NYK Game 1 (9 of 9)



That was one of the BEST FREAKING GAMES EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I miss Reggie.  

We were just talking about him on Facebook tonight, my friend Tony lives in LA and hates the Lakers, and Ron Artest.............and you know why.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 6, 2010)

Zander said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > MANY times we've seen team A dominate team B in 1 game and then turn around and be dominated in the next.
> ...



WRONG!  But the Lakers will probably take one in Boston.  If not, IT'S OVER for the Lakers!!!  I don't want Kobe to pass Shaq with rings.  He needs this one more.  LOL.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 7, 2010)

Zander said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > MANY times we've seen team A dominate team B in 1 game and then turn around and be dominated in the next.
> ...




i hope you didnt bet the farm on that one


----------



## Weezerfan (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's some recaps on the first 2 games of the series.  All leading up to tonigh'ts inevitably tie breaking game 3.

Game 1- NBA.com

Game 2 - NBA.com

I'm writing this on behalf of NBA.com, enjoy the vids, It's going to be a great series no matter who wins.


----------



## Zander (Jun 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > rikules said:
> ...



Not this time!! 

Anyway, I still see the Lakers winning the Series in LA in game 6 or 7, they are simply the better team.  We'll know later tonight!!  I'll be back to talk smack (or get smacked!!)  later....good luck Celtic fans, you'll need it !!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> who ya takin?



The Blackhawks!


----------



## Dante (Jun 8, 2010)

Game over. LA wins game 3


----------



## elvis (Jun 8, 2010)

gonna be tough for boston to win it now.


----------



## Dante (Jun 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> gonna be tough for boston to win it now.



why? they play in Boston next game, no?


----------



## elvis (Jun 8, 2010)

Dante said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > gonna be tough for boston to win it now.
> ...



yeah.  but this win guarantees a trip back to LA at worst for the Lakers.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



But the Celtics took one in LA, they can again.


----------



## elvis (Jun 8, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



may have to win 2 more in LA.


----------



## Dante (Jun 8, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



and LA took one in Boston.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 8, 2010)

Dante said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



What's with the whistle?  

And Boston took one in LA! 

We could do this all night!


----------



## elvis (Jun 8, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



he was so used to hearing it in the game.  what  a terribly called series.


----------



## Zander (Jun 9, 2010)

Lakers schooled 'em last night!


----------



## Dante (Jun 10, 2010)

elvis said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Still blaming the refs?



NBA.com: PLAYOFFS 2010


oh yeah, almost forgot


----------



## Zander (Jun 11, 2010)

This series is freakin' awesome!!  

Game 5 ought to be a classic.  Anyone who is not enjoying these matchups is not a fan........

Prognostication.....
Lakers take game 5 in Boston and win it all back in LA in game 6 or 7. Sorry Celtics fans, the Lakers are simply better than your Celtics this year........


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > who ya takin?
> ...



Wonder how long it will take for Obama to take credit for the Stanley Cup in Chicago?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 11, 2010)

Zander said:


> This series is freakin' awesome!!
> 
> Game 5 ought to be a classic.  Anyone who is not enjoying these matchups is not a fan........
> 
> ...


LOL
you really think so?


----------



## Zander (Jun 11, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > This series is freakin' awesome!!
> ...



Yep. The Celtics are good but the Lakers are just a little bit better, and the Lakers have the last two games at home. So yeah, I like our odds. 

Either way, this is a great series!!


----------



## maineman (Jun 11, 2010)

my prognostication:  celtics win game 5, and 7.


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 11, 2010)

Zander said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



*Phenomenal series! 

The Celtics haven't played a complete game yet.  Granted, the Lakers have a lot to do with that but it's been pretty clear that the Big 3 haven't all shown up for the same game.  

What I do know is that the refs swallowed their whistles last night and when they were allowed to play the Celts came out on top.

Bynum is D-O-N-E done.

With him out lanes to the hoop are going to open up and more second chance opportunities will present themselves.  Phil will have no choice but play Gasol big, big minutes and pay the price when he fades in the 4th and gets outworked.  

The dynamic of the series has changed and Boston has already proven they can win on the road.

All of the momentum shifted to Boston last night.

*


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2010)

If Boston wins two in a row...it's over.

Screw Kobe Bryant. He sucks some serious ass. 

He's not the same without Shack.


----------



## Zander (Jun 12, 2010)

When the Laker's win tonight...it's all over!!


----------



## maineman (Jun 12, 2010)

Zander said:


> When the Laker's win tonight...it's all over!!



If the Laker's win tonight, we will have somehow entered a time warp.


----------



## Modbert (Jun 12, 2010)

maineman said:


> If the Laker's win tonight, we will have somehow entered a time warp.



Let's do the time warp againnn!


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2010)

Zander said:


> When the Laker's win tonight...it's all over!!



Looks like Boston's gonna go up 3 games to 2.  I love to see people eat their words.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> If Boston wins two in a row...it's over.
> 
> Screw Kobe Bryant. He sucks some serious ass.
> 
> He's not the same without Shack.



No, he's not the problem.  Its Gasol, Bynum, odom, artest, walton, sasha, 

Boston's bench showed up.  Pierce showed up.  Ray Allen isn't shining but its not hurting the team.  He isn't the focus.  Rondo's doing his job.  KG did well tonight.

Now they gotta win one in LA.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2010)

maineman said:


> my prognostication:  celtics win game 5, and 7.



Great prediction.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 13, 2010)

Zander said:


> This series is freakin' awesome!!
> 
> Game 5 ought to be a classic.  Anyone who is not enjoying these matchups is not a fan........
> 
> ...



I will hate it if that happens.  It's gonna be interesting.  

Hell, the Lakers are only down 7 right now.  They might win tonight.  Stay tuned.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 13, 2010)

sealybobo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > This series is freakin' awesome!!
> ...


game over 

*Celtics win!!!!!!*


----------



## elvis (Jun 13, 2010)

gonna be an interesting game 6 and maybe game 7.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 13, 2010)

elvis said:


> gonna be an interesting game 6 and maybe game 7.


sure will be


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2010)

Poor Kobe.

Those mean Celtics took the ball away from him.

Whaaa!!!


----------



## Zander (Jun 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


They still have to win one more....I wouldn't start celebrating yet.....this one is going 7.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 14, 2010)

Zander said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


given your track record on this so far
you should stop making predictions


----------



## del (Jun 14, 2010)

Zander said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



the celtics have never lost a game 7 in an NBA finals, and the winner of game 5 has won the finals 76% of the time.

good luck


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Stat of the night:

Andrew Bynum 32 minutes, 1 rebound.

L.A. is reeling.

*


----------



## random3434 (Jun 14, 2010)

del said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And 6% of Lakers Fans are Republicans.


----------



## del (Jun 14, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



link?


----------



## random3434 (Jun 14, 2010)

del said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/rdean.html


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 14, 2010)

First, I am a huge KG fan. A Chicago product and a class act.
Second, although I gained a lot of respect for Kobe in representing the US so well and bring home the gold. It's still hard to love the guy, since the MJ comparison are too hard to take! MJ is God in Chicago and I hate the MJ comparison (even if they are warranted in Kobe's case).
Third, I fucking hate Ron Artest, he doesn't deserve a ring.


----------



## Zander (Jun 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Of course you are right, but I love talking smack - the outcome is secondary!! 

 I hope the Lakers win, but if they don't- I won't lose a second of sleep worrying about it or anything I have said.  The games have been exciting and fun to watch, that is all I expect.  If these games were blowouts, what fun would that be? 


PS: Anyone who thinks that guessing the outcome of an athletic event is some sort of "skill"  is mark, just waiting to be fleeced.  Anything can happen!

Final Prognostication: Lakers win game 6 and game 7 in front of these gals....


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 14, 2010)

Zander said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


well, just think, some of those girls might need consolation after the Celtics win


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 15, 2010)

*The anticipation is killing me.   I don't know how I am getting to bed today.*


----------



## Zander (Jun 15, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> *The anticipation is killing me.   I don't know how I am getting to bed today.*



Personally. after the World Champion Lakers crush the Celtics tonight , I'll sleep like a freakin' baby. 

You (and the other fans of the underdog Celtics) just might have the worst couple of nights of your life waiting for the fourth seeded Celtics to lose game 7! Especially after the  momentum dramatically shifts back to the World Champion Lakers. Home court baby!!- they call it an "ADVANTAGE" for a reason. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate basketball; but don't put money on the Lakers as the Celtics are 11-0 when they have a 3-2 lead in a playoff series.
If u already bet on the Lakers, kiss it good-bye.
Stats like these usually hold up.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 15, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> I hate basketball; but don't put money on the Lakers as the Celtics are 11-0 when they have a 3-2 lead in a playoff series.
> If u already bet on the Lakers, kiss it good-bye.
> Stats like these usually hold up.


yeah, and never before has a team come back from being down 3-0 in a pro sport series


OOPS
look at the Bruins


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > I hate basketball; but don't put money on the Lakers as the Celtics are 11-0 when they have a 3-2 lead in a playoff series.
> ...



Last time I checked, basketball players don't wear hockey skates. 
But I do understand your EMO post.
I have no dog in this fight.
I only bet the horses and football, not necessarily in that order.
Being an Eagles fan (hey Philly!), when the Eagles are the dog, at home, against Detroit, it is a 74% chance that the Eags will cover the bet.

Watch da' game, be aware of the stats, and rub it in my face if Lakers win.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 15, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


my point is there is always a first time
i dont WANT it to happen, but i wont go on thinking it CANT happen
i usually take these things one game at a time


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




First timers are great. Unless one bets against them. (I love mdn. races in horse racing, especially in a field of 1x'er's).


----------



## del (Jun 15, 2010)

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > *The anticipation is killing me.   I don't know how I am getting to bed today.*
> ...


----------



## del (Jun 15, 2010)

perkins is hurt, lakers are rolling

bummer


----------



## maineman (Jun 15, 2010)

del said:


> perkins is hurt, lakers are rolling
> 
> bummer



indeed it is...

my prediction still stands.  Boston wins game 5 and game 7


----------



## Zander (Jun 15, 2010)

maineman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > perkins is hurt, lakers are rolling
> ...



Sure they will. 

After the massive momentum swing from the BLOWOUT we are watching tonight,  the Celtics may as well stay in the locker room on Thursday.  The only chance the Celtics had was to win all three in Beantown. They blew it.  

The Lakers are the better team and you are seeing it tonight.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 15, 2010)

Zander said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


the game aint over, yet
LOL


----------



## Zander (Jun 15, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


I don't put much stock in stats beyond a few seasons. Their are different players and different coaches.  That being said, I don't gamble on sports either, so what do I know?  


Don't worry, after the Lakers REPEAT on Thursday I will be happy to rub in it your face.


----------



## Zander (Jun 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...


yes, it is.....

Game 7 will be much closer, same result, but much closer.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 15, 2010)

Zander said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


games are 4 quarters, we've only seen 2
LOL


----------



## Zander (Jun 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Sorry DC, it's just not in the cards....The Celtics are stinkin' up the joint tonight. Nothing is going right for them.....Bring on Game 7!!!!


----------



## Zander (Jun 15, 2010)

it's officially a 

L A K E R  
B L O W O U T ! ! ! 

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 15, 2010)

Zander said:


> it's officially a
> 
> L A K E R
> B L O W O U T ! ! !
> ...


and those USUALLY backfire in the next game


----------



## Zander (Jun 15, 2010)

We'll see.....Personally, I wouldn't bet against the WORLD CHAMPIONS on their home court.


----------



## elvis (Jun 15, 2010)

Lakers have got to be favored in Game 7.


----------



## Zander (Jun 16, 2010)

The World Champion Los Angeles Lakers, are 7 point favorites over the fourth seeded Celtics for game 7. 

Good luck Celtics fans! It should be a great game.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 17, 2010)

Zander said:


> The World Champion Los Angeles Lakers, are 7 point favorites over the fourth seeded Celtics for game 7.
> 
> Good luck Celtics fans! It should be a great game.




yes, it is looking like a great game
so far


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 17, 2010)

It's not that I'm a basketball guy, or that I could give a shit what's going on in the NBA 99% of the season.  It's just that, god, I really hate the fucking Lakers!


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 17, 2010)

well, congrats lakers fans
your team played a great series


----------



## random3434 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cuyo said:


> It's not that I'm a basketball guy, or that I could give a shit what's going on in the NBA 99% of the season.  It's just that, god, I really hate the fucking Lakers!



Me too, and I hate Ron Artest too, for what he did to my Pacers.


----------



## Meister (Jun 17, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that I'm a basketball guy, or that I could give a shit what's going on in the NBA 99% of the season.  It's just that, god, I really hate the fucking Lakers!
> ...



It was a great series, and the Celtics had quite a run in the playoffs.  Any team that could knock off Cleveland can hold their head up and stand tall.
Having said that, Lakers have been and always will be my team.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2010)

meister said:


> echo zulu said:
> 
> 
> > cuyo said:
> ...



lakers!!!!!!!!!!............


----------



## random3434 (Jun 17, 2010)

harry dresden said:


> lakers!!!!!!!!!!............





suck!


----------



## elvis (Jun 17, 2010)

Magic is still the greatest Laker, though......

not Kobe.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

elvis said:


> Magic is still the greatest Laker, though......
> 
> not Kobe.



true....but i gotta give Kareem some love too....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> harry dresden said:
> 
> 
> > lakers!!!!!!!!!!............
> ...



hey dont hate em because they usually beat your favorite team.....someday someone else will get a chance....but right now....its the LAKERS!!!!!.....


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuck the Lakers and fuck Kobe, the rapist.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that I'm a basketball guy, or that I could give a shit what's going on in the NBA 99% of the season.  It's just that, god, I really hate the fucking Lakers!
> ...



I hate the Lakers in the same way I hate the Yankees and _especially_ the clown-bitch Cowboys.  I can't stand any team where the locals feel they're "Supposed to win." Meanwhile, there's a peppering of *POSERS* throughout the country that root for these teams, and rock their hats and jerseys because they think it's _cool_.

But whaddya gonna do.  The Yanks knocked off my Phillies last year and the clown-bitch-homo Cowboys knocked off my Eagles.  Hard to stomach but I deal with it.


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2010)

Cuyo said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...




Wow!  Sounds like sour grapes from juvenile. 

Keep in mind as you do your "hatin".....it's only a game.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 18, 2010)

Meister said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I know, right!  Why do I get so worked up over something that really has ZERO effect on my actual life.....  Then go off on a rant and people think I'm a lunatic!


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooray!! It is over.  

Damn!  Doesn't the 2010-2011 season start up in like three weeks?

Why can't the NFL be as long as the NBA season?

Immie


----------



## random3434 (Jun 18, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Hooray!! It is over.
> 
> Damn!  Doesn't the 2010-2011 season start up in like three weeks?
> 
> ...



Yeah, at least my team (the Colts) always do well, unlike my Pacers,,,,they have sucked ever since Ron Artest ruined them.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 18, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Fuck the Lakers and fuck Kobe, the rapist.



Just like Ben Roethlistberger, the rapist.

And Peyton Manning, the child molestor.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 18, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray!! It is over.
> ...



Always do well?

I don't want to spend time looking up team records, but if I remember correctly there have been years where the Colts were laughingstocks in the NFL, just as my Raiders have been for... well, seems like forever now.   

Remember all players get old and all great teams fall sooner or later.  Manning won't be a Colt forever just as Favre is no longer a Packer.

Who the heck is Ron Artest?  

But, I do know one good thing about the NBA.  Care to know what it is?  Hell, I'll tell you anyway... there is no better cure for insomnia than a televised NBA game.  

Immie


----------



## Zander (Jun 18, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Fuck the Lakers and fuck Kobe, the rapist.



How gracious of you.


----------



## Zander (Jun 18, 2010)

Game 7 was EPIC!!!  It was physical, ugly, intense basketball.  It was a cross between a rugby game and a boxing match. Brutal but brilliant. In the end it came down to which team wanted it more -that team was the Lakers.  The Lakers dominated the boards and matched the physicality of the Celtics throughout. They never gave up even though they were missing shots left and right.  In the end, the better team won.  

Celtics fans have nothing to be ashamed of! They should be proud of their team - the Celtics pushed the series to 7 games and they played with a lot of intensity and heart.  They were impressive. Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Rajon Rondo, Kevin Garnet, and the rest of the team can all hold their heads up high.   They beat Cleveland and the beat Orlando decisively to get there - two teams with better records - two teams that were "supposed" to beat them.  They lost to the best team in Basketball - after 7 great GAMES - and they COVERED THE SPREAD!!  They have nothing to be ashamed of, they played with Honor! 


PS - to all you Kobe and Laker haters : Face it, you only hate them because they are great. Think about it.......  Nobody "hates" the LA Clippers (except for their fans!). Nobody "hates" the Charlotte Bobcats.....Nobody "hates" the Memphis Grizzlies (nobody even knows who they hell they are!) You "hate" the Lakers (and Kobe) because they are FREAKIN' GREAT!!! You "hate" them because your own teams lose to them consistently. 


PPS -- Laker and Kobe haters,  you're in for a world of hurt - the World Champions Lakers are favorites to THREE-PEAT next year.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 18, 2010)

Zander said:


> Game 7 was EPIC!!!  It was physical, ugly, intense basketball.  It was a cross between a rugby game and a boxing match. Brutal but brilliant. In the end it came down to which team wanted it more -that team was the Lakers.  The Lakers dominated the boards and matched the physicality of the Celtics throughout. They never gave up even though they were missing shots left and right.  In the end, the better team won.
> 
> Celtics fans have nothing to be ashamed of! They should be proud of their team - the Celtics pushed the series to 7 games and they played with a lot of intensity and heart.  They were impressive. Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Rajon Rondo, Kevin Garnet, and the rest of the team can all hold their heads up high.   They beat Cleveland and the beat Orlando decisively to get there - two teams with better records - two teams that were "supposed" to beat them.  They lost to the best team in Basketball - after 7 great GAMES - and they COVERED THE SPREAD!!  They have nothing to be ashamed of, they played with Honor!
> 
> ...



Good, can we just cancel the season and give them the trophy?  I like my late nights.  Doesn't it start in like three weeks?

Immie


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Fuck the Lakers and fuck Kobe, the rapist.



i agree about Kobe...but hey Art....there is always next year....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2010)

Cuyo said:


> I can't stand any team where the locals feel they're "Supposed to win."



well when your team is one of 3-4 that always seem to win it....how are you supposed to feel?....AND Cuy.....when you see fans holding signs saying "BEAT LA"....it just spurs everyone on more....especially the team.....who else gets that kind of honor?....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jul 22, 2010)

Still waiting for Maineman to cover his end of the bet!

Where ya' at, buddy?

LMAO!


----------



## maineman (Jul 25, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



The Lakers were, without a doubt, the better team in the finals this year.  Losing Perkins spread us too thin to compete with Kobe and the gang.  The won it fair and square.

Sorry it took so long to pay this bet off... I quite honestly forgot all about it.  I am glad you reminded me.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jul 26, 2010)

maineman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...




We'll see if we can make the same bet next June.......I'm not sold on the Heat whatsoever. The Celt's are still the team to beat in the east.....It should be quite interesting.

Thanks for holding up your end of the bet. I respect that!


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 26, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



The answer to my prayer would be the cancellation of the next 45 NBA seasons.  I figure in 45 years I will be 94 and not really care anyway so they can start back up then.

Immie


----------



## sealybobo (May 6, 2022)

elvis said:


> who ya takin?


I've been watching Winning Time on HBO about the Laker Dynasty.  I'm learning so much about the details behind their first championship.  Very interesting.

What I never realized is that it wasn't Magic v Larry in the first finals.  It was Magic v Dr J

The next year Boston beat the Rockets.  The show hasn't gotten this far.  I'm curious to see why the Lakers didn't make the finals in 1981.

The next year the Lakes beat Philly again.  The year after that Philly won.  So it seems like except 1981 when Larry won the championship.  Other than that, seems like Dr. J had Larry's number the first 4 years of his career.  Each with 1 ring though.  But then Larry took over.  Boston beat the Lakers the next 2 out of 3 years.  Then the Lakers won the next 2.  Overall, Lakers have 5 and Larry only 3.  

After that my Piston's took over.  Lakers played and lost to the Piston's once and Bulls once in the finals.  The Celtics you never heard from them again.  Overall, Laker's were the better dynasty.  Post Red era of course.

Anyways, it's amazing I don't remember any of these details.  All I remember is Magic won 5 and Bird 3.  I just assumed they always played against each other.  I didn't realize how good Philly was back then.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 11, 2022)

Joey Crawford was MVP of that series. He played in four games IIRC. Crazy.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2022)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Joey Crawford was MVP of that series. He played in four games IIRC. Crazy.


I wonder if this guy was coaching too





He cost the Piston's the 2005 NBA championship.  And if you watch those games you'll see too that Chauncey Billups was in on throwing those games too.  He went from Mr Big Shot to mr turn over, mr charge, mr air ball.  

I got the feeling that the mob was sitting at Chauncey Billups home with his family watching the games to make sure he threw them.


----------

